# x-windows black screen



## Antonix (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have installed freebsd 7.2 on my pc and i have configured it.
I have run 

# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new

and I have a black screen, but if I run

# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro

I view regular screen and pointing device moves.

I have added hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf but I have the same problem.
I have an ATI Rage 128.


----------



## Const (May 18, 2009)

Does "startx" command work?


----------



## adamk (May 18, 2009)

Antonix said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have installed freebsd 7.2 on my pc and i have configured it.
> I have run
> ...



That's expected behaviour now.  Xorg doesn't draw anything to the  root window (including the pointer) till the first window is displayed unless you use the -retro option.

Adam


----------



## Beastie (May 18, 2009)

Antonix said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have installed freebsd 7.2 on my pc and i have configured it.
> I have run
> ...



That is exactly what should happen.

Now what you want is either a window manager or a complete desktop environment.


----------



## Antonix (May 19, 2009)

Ok, now works fine.

I have also installed KDE.

Thanks for all.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 19, 2009)

It was disappointing that Xorg decided to do this. While I agree that the classic hash pattern tended to induce seizures in the unwary, surely something other than solid black could have been used. A plain black screen gives zero visual cues to the user that the X server has started. How about a light gray screen instead?


----------



## adamk (May 19, 2009)

It's really bad when combined with with the fact that control+alt+backspace no longer works either.  The user is presented with a black screen, and no longer have the option of quitting out the old way.  They have to know that they can switch to the original tty and hit control-c to quit.  

All around, it was a stupid move.

Adam


----------



## hydra (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's not very clever... The old twm and c-a-backspace combination at least gave a clue that "hey I'm running", now it's like "hmmm... it's borked again".


----------

